# BBQ grill briquets questions



## PortAh (Jan 29, 2003)

newbie question,
Installed a propane grill. It comes with a bag of briquets.
What is the best way to deploy these briquets. Obviously,
one bag is not enough to cover the flame.
I dont know if the flame supposed to be covered by briquets;
or should not be covered and briquets are lay down next to the flame.

What/where is the best briquet I can get that provides best flavor?

Many thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi PortAH,

Welcome to DiscussCooking.  I placed my briquettes down the length of the flame, right beside it.  They last a very long time.  I haven't even investigated different briquettes for it but I will use some chunks of hickory using a piece of foil as a bowl.  

I'm going to switch very soon back to a charcoal grill though - no comparison in flavor! 

I hope this helps somewhat!


----------

